# Kestronics Ltd - order cancelling, apology-lacking, security-lax blundering wankers



## editor (Jan 20, 2017)

Just thought I'd put this here as an warning to others. They advertised a Google Pixel phone at a good price on Amazon. Said they had a few in stock. I placed the order, then I get a cancellation via Amazon and not a word of apology from Kestronics Ltd.

Ergo they are cunts, and I recommend extreme caution if dealing with them.

*Yes I know this thread will make little difference. But it does make me feel a tiny bit better.


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2017)

And now they say: 


> Our account has been hacked we do not sell this product


So maybe I should change the title to, Kestronics Ltd - "security-lax blundering wankers?"


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 20, 2017)

editor said:


> And now they say:
> 
> So maybe I should change the title to, Kestronics Ltd - "security-lax blundering wankers?"


add, don't subtract from what's already there


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> add, don't subtract from what's already there


OK.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 20, 2017)

Tip for internet luxury electronics goods shoppers:

If it's substantially cheaper than the best price for the same thing anywhere else, it's a scam. It never isn't.


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2017)

At least the thing the company I went for had a proper account. Look at these chancers!

 

Dispatched from and sold by *I CN'T SHlP T0 LL ADDRESES. BEF0RE "DD T0 BSKET"; C0NTCT US: info[]mail592.com*.

Totes believable.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 21, 2017)

Friend of mine had this with a camera from one of these Amazon chancers too - not sure of the name. At least they didn't try to claim their account was hacked


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 21, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Tip for internet luxury electronics goods shoppers:
> 
> If it's substantially cheaper than the best price for the same thing anywhere else, it's a scam. It never isn't.



Is that your idea of a personal attack or was something deleted. Good advice imo.


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2017)

Incidentally, sometimes you can get very lucky with really good deals. I got my last laptop 25% cheaper than anywhere else and not so long ago I got a camera lens that was around 40% cheaper than everywhere else. Obvs, you've got to make sure you're buying via a site with protection though.


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> Is that your idea of a personal attack or was something deleted. Good advice imo.


It's a little bit of cross thread beef he peppered in. So fucking tiresome, as always. Anyway, let's keep it on topic.

This is still one of the best scams I was on the receiving end of - a laptop held together by a matchstick! 

My ebay nightmare:  IBM X31 laptop


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2017)

Bloody hell. I forgot just how weird that guy was - he started multiple IDs and used a picture of my house as his profile pic on the eBay boards!
https://www.urban75.net/forums/thre...etting-very-weird.176164/page-35#post-5994486


----------



## teuchter (Jan 21, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> Is that your idea of a personal attack or was something deleted. Good advice imo.


It's not my idea of a personal attack and nothing was deleted. And it's not got anything to do with any other thread.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 21, 2017)

editor said:


> Incidentally, sometimes you can get very lucky with really good deals. I got my last laptop 25% cheaper than anywhere else and not so long ago I got a camera lens that was around 40% cheaper than everywhere else. Obvs, you've got to make sure you're buying via a site with protection though.


Yeah. If it looks too good to be true, it *probably* is.

The big ask is how you decide on the "probably"


----------



## existentialist (Jan 21, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> Is that your idea of a personal attack or was something deleted. Good advice imo.


When teuchter delivers a personal attack, it's so subtle and precisely worded that nobody actually notices, least of all the target


----------



## existentialist (Jan 21, 2017)

editor said:


> It's a little bit of cross thread beef he peppered in. So fucking tiresome, as always. Anyway, let's keep it on topic.
> 
> This is still one of the best scams I was on the receiving end of - a laptop held together by a matchstick!
> 
> My ebay nightmare:  IBM X31 laptop


I remember that thread leading me to the excellent story of the people who scammed a scammer with a dodgy laptop. I can't remember the details now, but it was something that triggered my interest in 419 stuff and led to some quite amusing scambusting.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 21, 2017)

Didn't longdog have fun with a scammer?


----------



## existentialist (Jan 21, 2017)

wiskey said:


> Didn't longdog have fun with a scammer?


That might have been the one.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 21, 2017)

be wary of toby deals also- they come up high in google.uk searches and in price comparison pages, they are the cheapest for many products. I ordered some flash headphones for the train, as my older one was doing people nuts in with leakage- this was middle of december. fuck all has happend after a tracking note was sent fron hong kong with a supposed  arrival in brentford about 3 weeks ago. no response from repeated enquiries so i have started a chargeback through the credit card (Thank fuck for this) and will get a refund as they failed to deliver in 15 days.

they are based in china , though this is not made clear in the t&c or site.


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> be wary of toby deals also- they come up high in google.uk searches and in price comparison pages, they are the cheapest for many products. I ordered some flash headphones for the train, as my older one was doing people nuts in with leakage- this was middle of december. fuck all has happend after a tracking note was sent fron hong kong with a supposed  arrival in brentford about 3 weeks ago. no response from repeated enquiries so i have started a chargeback through the credit card (Thank fuck for this) and will get a refund as they failed to deliver in 15 days.
> 
> they are based in china , though this is not made clear in the t&c or site.


I just got a great pair of Philips DJ headphones for £30 after my last ones were nicked. They were £60+ in most places but a bit of judicious shopping bagged me a bargain. #chuffed


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 21, 2017)

550 UK Sterling for a smartphone is a ripoff regardless. No?


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2017)

Stanley Edwards said:


> 550 UK Sterling for a smartphone is a ripoff regardless. No?


Not if you're a photographer and need a camera capable of taking high quality pics you can sell. Then it might be an investment.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 21, 2017)

Stanley Edwards said:


> 550 UK Sterling for a smartphone is a ripoff regardless. No?



Rip off suggests more then it should cost. Which there may be an argument for, but they are pretty impressive bits of tech! 



editor said:


> Not if you're a photographer and need a camera capable of taking high quality pics you can sell. Then it might be an investment.


 
I'm not a serious photographer, but wouldn't spending that much on a compact camera give you something that took better photos?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 21, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I'm not a serious photographer, but wouldn't spending that much on a compact camera give you something that took better photos?



It's not easy to carry a camera around with you all the time, and you're almost always going to not have it with you when you need it most, whereas hardly anyone forgets to take their phone with them.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 21, 2017)

editor said:


> Not if you're a photographer and need a camera capable of taking high quality pics you can sell. Then it might be an investment.



I guess so if you have the market. But, the market for smartphone images and video isn't really about capture quality. I here many stories about documentary makers 'down grading' smartphone captured stuff just to make it more believable.

Do you get paid by pixel count these days?

Of course, as an image quality snob myself, I would consider if the lens matched up to the job. Does it?


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2017)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I guess so if you have the market. But, the market for smartphone images and video isn't really about capture quality. I here many stories about documentary makers 'down grading' smartphone captured stuff just to make it more believable.
> 
> Do you get paid by pixel count these days?
> 
> Of course, as an image quality snob myself, I would consider if the lens matched up to the job. Does it?


I had two smartphone pics in an art magazine a while back and they paid a decent price for them. The quality was absolutely fine (being daylight shots).


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 21, 2017)

editor said:


> I had two smartphone pics in an art magazine a while back and they paid a decent price for them. The quality was absolutely fine (being daylight shots).



So, pixel count isn't really an issue?


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2017)

Stanley Edwards said:


> So, pixel count isn't really an issue?


Depends on what the intended use of the photo. For web use, pixels aren't much of an issue given that most phone cameras provide plenty of pixels although they're shite for low light/action shots.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 21, 2017)

editor said:


> Depends on what the intended use of the photo. For web use, pixels aren't much of an issue given that most phone cameras provide plenty of pixels although they're shite for low light/action shots.



I'm still wondering why the very high price tag. 

Is the low light/action shot the seller for you?


----------



## teuchter (Jan 21, 2017)

Stanley Edwards said:


> So, pixel count isn't really an issue?


It's not what you need to be worrying about with expensive smartphones, no. It's the lens and how good the sensor is in low light.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 21, 2017)

editor said:


> Bloody hell. I forgot just how weird that guy was - he started multiple IDs and used a picture of my house as his profile pic on the eBay boards!
> https://www.urban75.net/forums/thre...etting-very-weird.176164/page-35#post-5994486


 


i think at the least you should have got a pack of (veggie) sausages to go with the cocktail stick


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2017)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I'm still wondering why the very high price tag.
> 
> Is the low light/action shot the seller for you?


I'm not paying over £500 for a smartphone but if I had the dosh the Pixel would be a contender. It's reckoned to be the best out there.






















https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=SW1QRHhINTlZQ1F1MVFCY3BHM0E0MTZaZzhPbzFB


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 21, 2017)

Yes, I remember the glossy magazines for Olympus in the early 80's.


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2017)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Yes, I remember the glossy magazines for Olympus in the early 80's.


Not sure what that's supposed to mean, but those pics are easily good enough for many professional uses.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 21, 2017)

Stanley Edwards said:


> 550 UK Sterling for a smartphone is a ripoff regardless. No?


Some might say that how bad it was to be ripped off about something kind of had no connection to whether it was good value or not by some arbitrary standard 

"Oh well that was overpriced anyway"


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 21, 2017)

editor said:


> Not sure what that's supposed to mean, but those pics are easily good enough for many professional uses.



I assume that given ideal conditions many cameras will perform well. Not to say that the pixel won't in others. I was blown away what mine could do on a trip to the Alps in 2016, but the light was perfect.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 21, 2017)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Some might say that how bad it was to be ripped off about something kind of had no connection to whether it was good value or not by some arbitrary standard
> 
> "Oh well that was overpriced anyway"



Maybe another thread but tbf the pixel is a bit overpriced. As if it was cheaper it would not be an iPhone competitor and just another mid range Android.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 21, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Maybe another thread but tbf the pixel is a bit overpriced. As if it was cheaper it would not be an iPhone competitor and just another mid range Android.


I think it was as well - I think the pricing was a bit "google trying to brand this in a particular market" - but as you say not strictly relevant here.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 21, 2017)

editor said:


> Not sure what that's supposed to mean, but those pics are easily good enough for many professional uses.



It wasn't meant anything other than good photographs used to sell cameras.

You say you have already been paid well for photographs, but then say the Google Pixel phone is an investment. I am simply asking what makes it better than what you already use? Good photographs don't come from good sensors and lenses.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 21, 2017)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Some might say that how bad it was to be ripped off about something kind of had no connection to whether it was good value or not by some arbitrary standard
> 
> "Oh well that was overpriced anyway"



Yes. It seems to me Google are being completely arbitrary here with their pricing.


----------

